# StaffPad and adjustment of slurs and note values after the fact



## Pseudonym (Aug 9, 2021)

I'm hoping these are _new user_ errors:

Is there any special trick to adjusting slurs in StaffPad? More than half the time my attempts to adjust a slur just result in a new line being drawn. But occasionally it does turn the slur blue and it can be adjusted.
With regard to existing notes, a quarter note can be made into an 8th, 16th, etc. by selecting note and moving pencil to the left. But moving a whole note to the left does not change it into a half note. This is by design?

It seems that regardless which voice is selected on a multiple-voice staff, all voices can always be edited. So, if I am editing voice 2, and voice 1 has notes immediately adjacent, voice 1 notes can be accidentally moved, deleted, etc.. This _*can't*_ be true!


----------



## zolhof (Aug 9, 2021)

Pseudonym said:


> With regard to existing notes, a quarter note can be made into an 8th, 16th, etc. by selecting note and moving pencil to the left. But moving a whole note to the left does not change it into a half note. This is by design?


Works for me:





Pseudonym said:


> It seems that regardless which voice is selected on a multiple-voice staff, all voices can always be edited. So, if I am editing voice 2, and voice 1 has notes immediately adjacent, voice 1 notes can be accidentally moved, deleted, etc.. This _*can't*_ be true!


It's not currently possible to edit lock a voice, I'm sorry to say. It's in my wish list, if more users make the same request, chances are they might implement it in a future update.



Pseudonym said:


> Is there any special trick to adjusting slurs in StaffPad? More than half the time my attempts to adjust a slur just result in a new line being drawn. But occasionally it does turn the slur blue and it can be adjusted.


I never had trouble adjusting the length or arc of the slurs. I may occasionally miss the endpoint but overall the hit detection seems accurate here. Make sure you select the very end tip of the line.

From the zendesk: "Slurs can be selected by their endpoints and extended or contracted left or right. You can also adjust the arc of the slur by selecting its midpoint and dragging it up or down. To flip a slur entirely, drag the midpoint up or down, as appropriate, unless its direction is reversed."


----------



## Pseudonym (Aug 9, 2021)

I guess I'll get better at it, but it seems terribly finicky at this point. Thanks.


----------



## rsg22 (Aug 9, 2021)

Zooming in helps


----------

